# Pictures from show on Sunday :)



## iluvwalkers (Jun 19, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]here are some pictures from Sunday, Zada had a great time. the pony is Popcorn and the mini is Apollo. [/SIZE]
































Thanks for letting me share



: .


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jun 19, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]SOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!! Zada looks like she is having so much fun!



: [/SIZE]


----------



## minimule (Jun 19, 2007)

The last shot is cute. :bgrin


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 19, 2007)

OHHH Nikki, Zada is just ADORABLE,



: she looks like she is having so much fun. :aktion033: She sure does love her Popcorn and Apollo.



: Very cute and nice pictures. Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jun 19, 2007)

Zada is such a "ShowGirl"



:

You'll need an extra room just for her Ribbons & Trophy's one day



:

Great Pics....I love the last one too.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jun 19, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Just darling!! Zada has the BEST mom to do all of that for her!



:



:



:



:



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jun 20, 2007)

too funny Nik now that i look again i see two different equines! my e-mail must have really made you laugh at me. what can i say, a 2-week vacation has fried my brain!


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jun 20, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt] Susan, i still keep giggling when i think of it... :bgrin , Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## Devon (Jun 20, 2007)

AWWWWWWWw

LOVE The Last one



:


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 20, 2007)

Awwww, how sweet!! looks like alot of fun. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jun 20, 2007)

Nikki,

Zada looks so darling!!



:



: You sure have a sweetie there!!Very nice pic's, so glad you got out and had a nice day!!! :aktion033:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jun 21, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> [SIZE=14pt]Susan, i still keep giggling when i think of it... :bgrin , Nikki [/SIZE]




oh yeah, i am SURE you are!!  but hey, i will say i am glad to be a reason for you to giggle!!


----------



## tifflunn (Jun 22, 2007)

:bgrin Now is that Strawberry ShortCake riding Honey Pie Pony? Looks like it was a great day



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jun 22, 2007)

:bgrin Now is that Strawberry ShortCake riding Honey Pie Pony? Looks like it was a great day



: [SIZE=14pt]sure is Strawberry and her pony



: , only a few people at the show got it  . Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Endless (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh my gosh! Those pictures are great!! Zada couldnt have looked happier!!



:


----------



## Shari (Jun 28, 2007)

What fun Nikki!! Is great you and your family got to have such a grand day!! :aktion033: :bgrin


----------



## tifflunn (Jun 30, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> :bgrin Now is that Strawberry ShortCake riding Honey Pie Pony? Looks like it was a great day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:bgrin :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin


----------

